
Netflix could lose almost a quarter of its subscribers if it started running ads - PretzelFisch
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/05/netflix-users-dont-want-ads-23percent-would-consider-canceling-report.html
======
mindcrime
If Netflix ever goes to a model where I _have_ to watch ads, I'm out. Now if
they implement a tiered model where you can pay to not see ads (ala Hulu) then
fine - depending on the details of the price. For me though, I'm not
interested in paying _and_ seeing ads. No double dipping...

------
ddingus
I would ditch it in a second. Many people I know would.

The upside here is Netflix can get away with a lot, sans ads.

~~~
guiambros
What if they kept your subscription at the same price (without ads), and
offered a new ad-supported tier for X% off?

~~~
ddingus
Honestly, I will ditch it anyway.

There is room in the world for actual subscription media.

If, somehow that ends up not being true, I am more than happy to not pay.

------
downrightmike
Idle speculation stated by Netflix competitors, probably to justify their ads
in their paid service offerings.

